# Snakewood Berserker



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 29, 2009)

*I got a little crazy with this one, I built it to resemble a Medieval Berserker war club, It has a G2 rollerball insert. The entire pen is kitless, hand built from stainless and snake wood. I plan on making a desk stand for it. Hope you like it>>>>>>>>JK >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I added a few more pictures taken in the sun .*


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy cow, that is totally wild


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow! Trick looking unit.
nobody will want to chew on that one.


----------



## CaptG (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome, just plain awesome.


----------



## Dai Sensei (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazing work, beautiful


----------



## John. B (Apr 30, 2009)

Fantabulous!
What pocket do you keep it in:smile-big:

John. B


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 30, 2009)

John. B said:


> Fantabulous!
> What pocket do you keep it in:smile-big:
> 
> John. B


 
LOL, I keep it in my back pocket, just cant sit down :O


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 30, 2009)

Definately too much time on your hands. Nice work though!


----------



## LEAP (Apr 30, 2009)

Man I know I would hurt myself with that. Wonderful craftsmanship.


----------



## Peninhandrjg (May 4, 2009)

WOW!, Way cool. Just thinking how my customers would be less likely to return anything they ordered if I wrote the order with a pen like that.  Hmmmm??


----------



## penhead (May 4, 2009)

Totally awesome...!

Ever try sticking those yellow wooden pencils in the ceiling tiles when perfectly bored...
this would be the trump..


----------



## Fred (May 4, 2009)

Nice workmanship on your instrument of pain. I bet you don't chew on it either!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 4, 2009)

Fred said:


> Nice workmanship on your instrument of pain. I bet you don't chew on it either!


 

Fred, You know what they say, "No Pain No Gain"


----------



## jedgerton (May 4, 2009)

This gives a new perspective to the age old question of which is mightier, the pen or the sword?  No choice is necessary with your pen!  Awesome craftsmanship.

John


----------



## bitshird (May 4, 2009)

Jim, you have got some serious talent, and way too much free time; That is an unbelievably cool pen.


----------



## Ligget (May 26, 2009)

That is spectacular James!


----------



## wolftat (May 26, 2009)

I really like this one a lot, but I would be rushing one day and stick it in my pocket by accident. It is beautiful though.


----------



## Don Farr (May 26, 2009)

Farr Out ! :biggrin:


----------



## seawolf (May 26, 2009)

Hate for the grimlins to leave that one on the recliner seat. Great looking pen.
Mark


----------

